# sometime naxos deliver here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im an adventureous buyer has you may know by now , im the Indiana jones of buyer.
So i set foot in this catholic Library they were a small cd section about 1000 cds.

But in the past i spoted good classical there so .. arecord caught my eyes...
Percival's Lament '' medieval music and the holy grail''and yes its that good,
there never been a better advertizing in history.

If you dig medieval music, old classical than this cd iis for you .It may become your holy grail.
Well maybe so, im exagerating a bit but it's a fine selection of recording.

We have some hildegard von Bingen among other fameous or anonymeous composer.

:tiphat:

p.s it cost me roughly 10 $ how can you go wrong at that price even if your cheap you can afford this.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to point out that i purchased Tristan's Harp ''arthurian medieval music'', since i was impress by José Ferrero work..
It share the same vibe has the other record affored mention.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

What does the thread title mean?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love Naxos, especially what they have single-handedly done for the cause of Twentieth Century American composers.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've added to my collection with quite a few NAXOS discs over the years. I still remember when they were a real bargain, as in "cheap" compared to most other CDs. And the range and assortment is phenomenal. What? Does NAXOS actually want to record _everything_? Too, their reissues of other labels' releases is valuable as well. Bravo, Naxos!

One of the great joys for me remains a "deal" on NAXOS recordings, such as the current 3 for $25 at ArkivMusic, where I recently picked up the following:


----------

